# Sticky  FORUM DECORUM-- read this!



## TheOldSalt

This Water Hole area is a nice place to talk about things not related to fishkeeping, but it is not intended as an arena for trolls & flame warriors to have their fun. 
Certain topics which could be expected to cause trouble are allowed, BUT only if they are kept within the same standards of civility we enjoy on the rest of the board.
Threads which are beyond the limits of social acceptability may well be deleted. We pride ourselves on having one of the friendliest fishboards on the web, one unplagued by the hostility so very often found on most other fishboards. As such, posters who go out of their way to rile us up will invariably succeed, and their posts may be removed if they are too inflammatory to be allowed to remain.
A little while ago I zapped a thread which seemed guaranteed to cause a fight, and indeed, seemed probably designed to do so. I'm still trying to decide if the thread originator is a troll looking for trouble or just someone who really didn't think about the way the words would be interpreted by others. While the sentiments expressed in that thread were interesting and thought-provoking, they were also exceedingly racist & inflammatory. This just will not do. Written more carefully from a slightly different angle, and without destroying it's own credibility from the start with racist overtones, that thread might have been a good one. 

I hate to have to delete threads, but sometimes it just has to be done. Please be careful in your postings here to avoid using profanity, racial slurs or remarks, & personal flames.

Also remember that attacking someone's actions or ideas is one thing, but attacking someone personally is quite another, and it won't be tolerated.

I don't want to give the impression that the mods are on patrol, looking to delete any threads which show the slightest hint of impropriety. Common sense should tell you what you can get away with & what you can't. Have fun, but don't deliberately cause trouble.

Thanks! Happy posting!


----------



## fish_doc

There does seem to be one or two that have been pushing the limits here. If you are one of them you will receive emails from us as warnings Plus consider this post one as well. We wont let one or two spoil the forum for everyone.


----------



## Shaggy

Just like OS and Fish Doc said, just have fun with this section and don't get personal. We don't want to have to ban you because you felt like bashing someone that day.


----------



## Cichlid Man

I would also like to add that these great long monster threads need to stop. In the last 6 months I've already deleted five topics that are a lot like our present "yes or no" question games or "lets make a story" type theads. The water whole is a place to talk about non fish related topics, it's not exceptable to start of threads to see "who can post the most wild" photo or anything vulgur like I've seen in the past like TheOldSalt already said.
These long topics take up a lot of bandwidth that slows the system down. We've already had to replace the forum type on a number of occasions and the moderation team aren't prepared to do it all over again. 
Never the less, have fun, as this is the location in the forum to do it.


----------



## Shaggy

What I can do, is create a forum game section for these types of post. Would any of you like me to do that?

It would stop the post whoring that goes on in the water hole and it would move it to a forum that we all know if we don't want to play the games, we don't have to visit that forum. 

CM, did you also delete Evil Genie??


----------



## Cichlid Man

No, it's in the moderation que.


----------



## Lydia

Cichlid Man said:


> The water *whole* is a place to talk about non fish related topics, it's not *exceptable* to start of threads to see "who can post the most wild" photo or anything vulgur like I've seen in the past like TheOldSalt already said.


Haven't I taught you better, Cichlid Man? Whole means complete. Hole is the word you are looking for. Exceptable isn't even a word. Acceptable is the correct word. Sheesh...kids these days... :lol: :razz:


----------



## fishfreaks

Haha, thats funny lydia :lol: I think it would be cool if you did that shaggy, after all I do think that's part of what makes fishforums fun.


----------



## Cichlid Man

Sorry Lydia! :lol: Maybe I should go to your classes more often.


----------



## Guest

very good. Thank you for sharing!

*ugh* 
Superspammer, this one. Banned now, byebye.


----------



## Corwin

wait.. whats the significance of the big lists of members?

and yes please make a section of the forum devoted to games


----------



## FishMatt

Gaming section sounds good


----------



## someonefishy

You mean we can't CUSS ????? (Just kidding!) LOL!


----------



## iheartfish:)

Is there a gaming section? That would be so cool!


----------

